# Gear shift knob



## foxtrapper4 (Mar 21, 2010)

52 8n. Im trying to put original parts back. My gear shift knob is cracked really bad. the one thats there is a perfect round sphere. everything Im finding aftermarket is oval "pancake" style and threaded. mine is smooth and just slips on with no threads or set screw. any advice on what was original and where to find it.


----------



## jke195510 (Jan 22, 2010)

All the N's I have ever seen have a one piece iron lever /round knob.Did somebody saw yours off? and WHY?anything bigger would be in the way.not that big of a job to change out IF you can find one reasonably priced. I've had my tranny cover off before, to put in a starter switch.hope this helps 2. weld a ball bearing on it (farmerize it) 3.modern adhesive for the one you have lol


----------



## smallfarm (Mar 23, 2010)

1948, 49, and 50 8N's had a solid steel shift lever with a round steel ball on the end. 1951 and 1952 8N's had a threaded shift lever with the pancake knob screwed on. If there are no threads on yours and no knob on the end then someone has sawed it off.


----------

